# Which HTV products can be sublimated?



## 1090gal (Aug 2, 2016)

I have done many searches on the forums but not found the answer to this. 

I'm looking for HTV materials that can be sublimated as part of the final application. I know Stahl's glitter flake can be sublimated. Are there other opaque, matte materials that I can cut and then dye sub onto? Especially needing white, of course, and other light colors.


----------



## WalkingZombie (Mar 15, 2014)

The only answer is Stahls and Siser glitter flake only, at the moment. Other vinyls are too thin and can't take the heat's dwell time and will shrink.


----------



## 1090gal (Aug 2, 2016)

Ok. Thanks. Darn, was hoping for a white...


----------



## customprinted (May 26, 2014)

Theres a sublimatable flock that I have purchased from heat transfer warehouse


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NTICE (Jun 1, 2011)

Johnson Plastics has SubliCloth that is like twill. They also have SubliFlock. I've used both for print and cut. The twill is not as opaque as the flock.


----------



## bodan63 (Feb 5, 2010)

Check Specialty materials. They have twill. And many others.


----------



## AngelicEndeavour (Aug 12, 2013)

I just sublimated Chemica Hotmark Galaxy which is thinner and much nicer to work with, than the Siser Glitter. Came out awesome and no extra pieces of glitter everywhere... For some reason I can't get to the menu to post a photo...


----------



## Rhyno1981 (Aug 29, 2021)

NTICE said:


> Johnson Plastics has SubliCloth that is like twill. They also have SubliFlock. I've used both for print and cut. The twill is not as opaque as the flock.


How did you use the print and cut on the SubliCloth?


----------



## TeedUp (Apr 22, 2020)

Rhyno1981 said:


> How did you use the print and cut on the SubliCloth?


Old thread. Look at Siser EasySubli, Forever Subliflex 202, and Specialty Materials has a line for sublimation, including a few new interesting products that I still need to research.


----------

